# SnakeHeaad collecting



## iNfecTion

Me and a couple frieds went collecting today near my house and here are the results

View attachment 79583

View attachment 79585

View attachment 79584

View attachment 79586

View attachment 79587

View attachment 79588

View attachment 79591

View attachment 79590

View attachment 79593

View attachment 79592

View attachment 79589


It was so much fun in the last pic u can see teh abundance of bait fish they were i the millions. We basically walked in and netted them suckas!


----------



## Feeder_Phish

wow thats alot of snakehead


----------



## [email protected]°

Are those guys alive??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

good job on doing your part helping lower the numbers. they should have a snake head tournament and try to lower the numbers that way. but make sure its not a catch and release tourny HAHAHAH


----------



## MR HARLEY

Am I missing something here ? Sombody please school me ...
But arent snakeheads bad for the enviorment , and how are they so plentifull there ? I thought there illegal ?


----------



## iNfecTion

they have established a population in the potomac river and earlier this week bunch were cuaght and it was right next to my house so i thought id try. Snakeheads are heer for good fellows


----------



## The Predator

ouch. Did they bite? Which one are u?


----------



## MR HARLEY

iNfecTion said:


> they have established a population in the potomac river and earlier this week bunch were cuaght and it was right next to my house so i thought id try. Snakeheads are heer for good fellows


Sorry but Im lost ...


----------



## iNfecTion

one in orange


----------



## Sheppard

MR HARLEY said:


> they have established a population in the potomac river and earlier this week bunch were cuaght and it was right next to my house so i thought id try. Snakeheads are heer for good fellows


Sorry but Im lost ...
[/quote]

Ya me too.....I dont get it
are they by your house from people releasing them and then they started breeding there?!

Thats crazy..i have wanted 2 snakeheads for so long!!!
Im so confused here..


----------



## sccavee

Photoshop.


----------



## iNfecTion

sccavee said:


> Photoshop.


your not serious are you?


----------



## sccavee

Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


----------



## [email protected]°

Sheppard said:


> they have established a population in the potomac river and earlier this week bunch were cuaght and it was right next to my house so i thought id try. Snakeheads are heer for good fellows


Sorry but Im lost ...
[/quote]

Thats crazy..i have wanted 2 snakeheads for so long!!!

[/quote]

ME TOO... I may have to take a lil roadtrip down there and grab a couple!!


----------



## iNfecTion

sccavee said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


OK wow how are u gonna tell me these are chopped? Well just wait till Mike gets here he was invited to go on this trip of ours and will be doing some collecting with us.............

fucken douche


----------



## [email protected]°

iNfecTion said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


OK wow how are u gonna tell me these are chopped? Well just wait till Mike gets here he was invited to go on this trip of ours and will be doing some collecting with us.............

fucken douche
[/quote]

When do you plan to go collecting again??

I'd like to come too...


----------



## anotherreject04

umm...no its not a f*cking photoshop, snakeheads have been running rampent and breeding in the potomic for a few years now


----------



## Fido

sccavee said:


> Photoshop.


omg please...

so are you gonna eat the snakeheads or what?


----------



## iNfecTion

Civic Disobedience said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


OK wow how are u gonna tell me these are chopped? Well just wait till Mike gets here he was invited to go on this trip of ours and will be doing some collecting with us.............

fucken douche
[/quote]

When do you plan to go collecting again??

I'd like to come too...
[/quote]
Well fish and game have been here electroshocking and removing all the snakeheads so the next one would be in the next few days, if not tommorow


----------



## Clay

I am also in Northern Va. I'll go collecting wiht you guys. I'll make sure Mike comes along.


----------



## rocker

wow nice pics man. i want a snakehead









they dont look photoshopped they look perfectly real


----------



## iNfecTion

Fido said:


> Photoshop.


omg please...

so are you gonna eat the snakeheads or what?
[/quote]
Naw i have two in my freezer for keeps sake there are people round here eating them though. If it wernt for DNR id keep some live ones
next time ill bring bak some live ones


----------



## timmy

iNfecTion said:


> Photoshop.


omg please...

so are you gonna eat the snakeheads or what?
[/quote]
Naw i have two in my freezer for keeps sake there are people round here eating them though. If it wernt for DNR id keep some live ones
next time ill bring bak some live ones
[/quote]

What is DNR? What species are they ?


----------



## iNfecTion

DNR= department of natural resources, fish and game and thay are channa argus or northerns


----------



## smokinbubbles

do you know what kind of snakeheads thoes are?

J-Rod


----------



## hyphen

holy f*ck. you know how much money you could make selling those?

sell me one.


----------



## DucatiRave21

man i just want to see one


----------



## "qickshot"

that is fukin awsome


----------



## TormenT

the reason they are illegal is because they out compete when let go in the wild and they end up killing the natural animals because they can adapt to such extremes. that is why they have snakehead counts, so they can lower there numbers and the reason they are illegal is because if an idiot lets his go in the local lake they will end up taking over


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Wow those are some nice looking SH


----------



## Xenon

sccavee said:


> I am also in Northern Va. I'll go collecting wiht you guys. I'll make sure Mike comes along.


Wanna go this weekend Clay? Im so down for some free Channa.


----------



## iNfecTion

well you have my number Mike just give me a call and ill accompany you guys to some prime SH areas


----------



## Piranha King

dude im on my way. i need some snakeheads.
wes


----------



## iNfecTion

yeah you guys need to get your raunchy asses to my neck of the woods and come collecting with me


----------



## [email protected]°

iNfecTion said:


> yeah you guys need to get your raunchy asses to my neck of the woods and come collecting with me


If you plan to go out on Saturday let me know asap... I'm about 4 hours away and will plan the trip...

If anyone else From NJ, or points in between wants to ride down with me, let me know!!


----------



## 94NDTA

Xenon said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


Sorry to disappoint. Captive snakehead have been released and the population booming in the Potomac river. AdioPunk (as I know him) have been discussing this for quite some time.

pwned

I wish I could come play in the water


----------



## JAC

sccavee said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


 dude, wtf are you talking about? that's not a photoshop, I don't see how someone could even think that it was.


----------



## adultswim

DAmn it. I want one. Would you consider sending me one. Just put it in a foam box and ship it overnight to me!


----------



## timmy

Y are you worried bout dnr?


----------



## rbp 4 135

u got pm man.


----------



## neongreen

sccavee said:


> Pretty bad photoshop also.


You are a moron.

And you also think your photoshop skills are better than actual reality.

Loser.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

sccavee said:


> Yep. Look at those pics and tell me they are real? Pretty bad photoshop also.


are you drugged?

go take a nap!


----------



## DucatiRave21

man id love to go but im near pittsburgh


----------



## tweekie

can Snakeheads live in colder waters? just noticed your friends dodgy hat and no one would wear that unles it was a bit cold outside and there was no one else around!

i know they are sold in the UK as tropical fish but got me wondering now.


----------



## thePACK

Clay said:


> I am also in Northern Va. I'll go collecting wiht you guys. I'll make sure Mike comes along.


want to go back into the past and become a seller again and ship some my way


----------



## NIKE

so who's got a ID on this type of S/H ???????????


----------



## [email protected]°

NIKE said:


> thay are channa argus or northerns


----------



## iNfecTion

It was chilly yesterday. They have thrived in the cold waters though and its amazing. Civic if Mike, Clay andI decide to go on SAt ur welcome to come along too

DNR they can fine you and are still lingering around trying to eradicate the snakeheads. So far ive seen them in two different locations which suggest theres are more in other drainages.


----------



## vinniegambini

I am from Maryland and yes the snakeheads have taken over the Potomac but give it 5 to 10 years and they will have snakehead fishing tournaments. They cannot not drain the Potomac so the snakeheads will thrive. There is so much pollution in the Potomac as well and if that won't kill any snakeheads then nothing will. For winter they will go to the deepest part of the Potomac to not freeze and eat the other fish there to survive the winter. You think those guys were big just wait!


----------



## Innes

lol you all look nuts


----------



## ReDraGon->

f*ck that ... ill pull out my small bass rod and start fishing for them....

Wide open snakehead bite after winter huh.... i wonder how much they would fight with a hook in their mouth?

and it would be cool catching a big one on 2lb test line


----------



## iNfecTion

ReDraGon-> said:


> f*ck that ... ill pull out my small bass rod and start fishing for them....
> 
> Wide open snakehead bite after winter huh.... i wonder how much they would fight with a hook in their mouth?
> 
> and it would be cool catching a big one on 2lb test line


That wouldnt work here. There is quite literally millions of small fish so your bait would get lost among the vast clouds of bluegills catfish, minnows and crappie


----------



## jan

timmy said:


> Photoshop.


omg please...

so are you gonna eat the snakeheads or what?
[/quote]
Naw i have two in my freezer for keeps sake there are people round here eating them though. If it wernt for DNR id keep some live ones
next time ill bring bak some live ones
[/quote]

What is DNR? What species are they ?
[/quote]

Those are Northern snakeheads (Channa argus)







This shows what will happen when irresponsible fishkeepers release their non-native fish in the wild. It's a shame







But the pics were great.

Somebody should move this one to the snakehead forums.......


----------



## tweekie

they have a couple of Snake heads at my LFS. marked up as 5 bar snake heads refering to the markings. would love to get a couple if i had a much bigger tank but everytime ive seen them in store they are sitting at the bottom of the tank motionless. are they nocturnal (sp?) or just not very active?


----------



## Clay

Xenon said:


> I am also in Northern Va. I'll go collecting wiht you guys. I'll make sure Mike comes along.


Wanna go this weekend Clay? Im so down for some free Channa.








[/quote]
Sounds good. hit me up on AIM tonight and we'll figure out a plan.


----------



## ITsPennywise

Photoshop?

NOT.

I would love to accompany you guys on the Snakehead collecting...But alas...I'm too damn far...But I want one Real Bad. *Napoleon Dynamite voice*


----------



## redbellyjx ©

these pictures are VERY real. im from the north east, but i was just in DC this weekend and on the front papge of the waashignton post there were pictures of people collecting snakehead out of the potomic. the rainhas flooded them out of the streams and made their numbers like wicked high this past weekend the article said.

cool pics i must say


----------



## Piranha King

we know the pictures are real. get off his back he made a mistake.
wes


----------



## aznkon

damn i wonder how long it will take before the sh populations reach california so i can start doing that around the la river lol wicked sh!t man! if i had a good car and some major time to waste i'd drive cross country and bring back a few for myself. only in my dreams though...


----------



## timmy

If the sh ovet took the united states, what would eb the purpose of keeping one?


----------



## iNfecTion

timmy said:


> If the sh ovet took the united states, what would eb the purpose of keeping one?


Haha bass are everywheer too and i still want one


----------



## Puff

if i could wade out into my stream and collect freakin snakeheads, the DNR has no chance of stopping me from keeping them.

i wish i lived in virginia man. id be out there with you guys in a second...supplying some green to make the collecting more fun.


----------



## Xenon

Adio do you want to go Sunday morning? Clay and I can meet you there any time? Hit me up on AIM.


----------



## Scrappy

Sweet pics!


----------



## Puff

arent channa argus also found in canada??

if they can survive a canadian winter...then not much will kill them off.

except infection and his band of merry SH collectors.lol.

how far is virginia from either boston or new york? if its close enough, im so there next time i visit my stupid halfbreed sisters.

found this info on channa argus...

http://www.issg.org/database/species/ecolo...i=380&fr=1&sts=

"C. argus inhabits freshwater with a temperature range of 0 to 30°C."

crazy man...they can live in water that is bordering on freezing...that's insane


----------



## n0vacaine

man i remember when we used to sell red snakeheads! KILLERS! like an oscar on steroids! STEROIDS AND PCP! but anyways yeah i live in pa i want a snakehead too!


----------



## Xenon

Clay, meeting Adio at 12. Means you have to get to my place around 11.


----------



## Clay

No problem.


----------



## mbierzyc

I'm curious to see how your collecting trip goes. I hope you guys take quite a few live ones back with you.


----------



## aznkon

iNfecTion said:


> If the sh ovet took the united states, what would eb the purpose of keeping one?


Haha bass are everywheer too and i still want one
[/quote]

that's my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Xenon

mbierzyc said:


> I'm curious to see how your collecting trip goes. I hope you guys take quite a few live ones back with you.


We will post pics!


----------



## Jack Herer

hey im interrested in getting one...how bout instead of killing send me two i will pay good money...i need two young ones...i live in canada its legal here...so if u can i wil pay shipping thankue


----------



## iNfecTion

Snakeheads are a precious commodaty no way ima just give one away...


----------



## Brucki

Hello tweekie,



> they have a couple of Snake heads at my LFS. marked up as 5 bar snake heads refering to the markings. would love to get a couple if i had a much bigger tank but everytime ive seen them in store they are sitting at the bottom of the tank motionless. are they nocturnal (sp?) or just not very active?


Channa kerala/"five stripe"/5 bar are the laziest Channa I know.
I kepp five of them, and they normally lay around on the ground or decoration (flower pots,wood,internal Filter) they just go out swimming when food is added to the tank.
But the most snakeheads are a little bit lazy, there are just a few exceptions like pleurophtalma, or micropeltes.

For keepingh five stripes ju do not need such a big tank, they will grow up to 25 to 30 cm, and a tanklength of one meter should be enough.
What is the price for one of those in London ?

Brucki


----------



## Jack Herer

look guy there fukin free by the looks of it u got tons down there fuk stik too in bucket put them in some bax sand boxes and sh*t not difficult...i will pay...no giving anything away


----------



## Xenon

Today is the day.


----------



## [email protected]°

Xenon said:


> Today is the day.












I work on Sundays









Thats why I was hoping for a Sat.

Le me know if you guys can plan a Sat...

I can even make pickups at Shark Aquarium before I leave


----------



## hastatus

For those that don't know, Snakeheads were released by a restaurant owner in large numbers (several hundred) after he discovered there was really no interest in market in it for people to eat. From there, the population has spread. Yes, hobbyists have contributed to the problem, but not as much as the owner of that restaurant who should have killed the fish outright and not released them.

The information above was released by government investigators who looked for the original source of release. Needless to say, that restaurant owner is no longer in business and has some hefty fines to pay, not to mention the damage this has caused to the environment and hobby.


----------



## Xenon

Delayed till next Saturday, 11am if anyone is interested. PM me if you wanna roll.


----------



## Guest

Xenon said:


> Clay, meeting Adio at 12. Means you have to get to my place around 11.


PM's work wonders









Those are awesome pics (besids the obvious emo tendancies). Whats the largest size you guys have seen?


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Clay, meeting Adio at 12. Means you have to get to my place around 11.


PM's work wonders









Those are awesome pics (besids the obvious emo tendancies). Whats the largest size you guys have seen?
[/quote]
Thai is the skating emo fisherman.


----------



## Clay

Only a few days away








<---Psyched.


----------



## Xenon

Clay said:


> Only a few days away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---Psyched.


x2.

anyone else wanna go


----------



## joefish219

madness


----------



## 94NDTA

Xenon said:


> Only a few days away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---Psyched.


x2.

anyone else wanna go
[/quote]

Me....


----------



## iNfecTion

its tommorow guys!!!


----------



## Clay

NICE. I can't wait.


----------



## Xenon

Clay said:


> NICE. I can't wait.


Want me to scoop you? I think you are more on the way.


----------



## jiggy

next time im at my house in nova i wanna go with u guys.. i have a 2nd home in lorton.. and family in springfield


----------



## Xenon

Well we went and had no luck tracking down any snakeheads


----------



## 33truballa33

shitty


----------



## Xenon

33truballa33 said:


> shitty


YEah we are gonna go back again soon. Coll thing is we met some people on the river that were also searching and was a member of Pfury.


----------



## Joga Bonito

any pics?


----------



## Xenon

henry 79 said:


> any pics?


nah, we didnt catch any so we werent that stoked to get out the camera. Plus it was rainy and cold, we were just trying to snag some channa.


----------



## JD7.62

Did you guys see any? My girl friend and I want to go some time next month!


----------



## Clay

Sad day, but fun, none the less. I will definitely be back. Mike, just say the word.


----------



## 33truballa33

where did yall go? ill be in woodbridge in late dec


----------



## Guest

Where are you guys located? Washington? Im headin down to Washington in a couple weeks!


----------



## Xenon

JD7.62 said:


> Did you guys see any? My girl friend and I want to go some time next month!


The guys that were there said they spotted one when they first arrived in the morning, but had not seen another since.


----------



## iNfecTion

if anyone else decides to go....BEWARE THE DRUNKEN ******** WITH BOWS AND ARROWS!!!!


----------



## mylesc99

It sucks I don't live over in the east part of the U.S., I would love to go.


----------



## Clay

I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


----------



## 94NDTA

Clay said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?


----------



## 33truballa33

94NDTA said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's


----------



## 94NDTA

33truballa33 said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's :laugh:
[/quote]
....

really?









Why don't you guys try fishing for these fish? Seems like it would be easier than netting them.


----------



## iNfecTion

94NDTA said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's :laugh:
[/quote]
....

really?









Why don't you guys try fishing for these fish? Seems like it would be easier than netting them.
[/quote]
Theres an abuncance of bait fish there...tehy wont be able to find out bait in the swarm of fish


----------



## Xenon

Clay said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


I would love to but I have to roll to the UK on Sunday and will probably want to make preperations Saturday. However I would like to go back the following week.


----------



## armac

iNfecTion said:


> if anyone else decides to go....BEWARE THE DRUNKEN ******** WITH BOWS AND ARROWS!!!!


You got no ******** up there Bro


----------



## tweekie

Brucki said:


> Hello tweekie,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they have a couple of Snake heads at my LFS. marked up as 5 bar snake heads refering to the markings. would love to get a couple if i had a much bigger tank but everytime ive seen them in store they are sitting at the bottom of the tank motionless. are they nocturnal (sp?) or just not very active?
> 
> 
> 
> Channa kerala/"five stripe"/5 bar are the laziest Channa I know.
> I kepp five of them, and they normally lay around on the ground or decoration (flower pots,wood,internal Filter) they just go out swimming when food is added to the tank.
> But the most snakeheads are a little bit lazy, there are just a few exceptions like pleurophtalma, or micropeltes.
> 
> For keepingh five stripes ju do not need such a big tank, they will grow up to 25 to 30 cm, and a tanklength of one meter should be enough.
> What is the price for one of those in London ?
> 
> Brucki
Click to expand...

I Think they were on sale for around £15.00 for really small ones (around 3-4inches)


----------



## bmpower007

Lucky man, I wish there was a river like that here in Socal.


----------



## Clay

armac said:


> if anyone else decides to go....BEWARE THE DRUNKEN ******** WITH BOWS AND ARROWS!!!!


You got no ******** up there Bro








[/quote]
Dude, you wouldn't believe it if you saw it. Straight out of Deliverance. The guy had a grizzly adams beard, drinking beer, and shooting a compound bow right on the creek. It was funny.


----------



## 94NDTA

iNfecTion said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's :laugh:
[/quote]
....

really?









Why don't you guys try fishing for these fish? Seems like it would be easier than netting them.
[/quote]
Theres an abuncance of bait fish there...tehy wont be able to find out bait in the swarm of fish
[/quote]

Your joking right?

Do you fish often?

The reason bait on a line gets eaten most often is because it can't swim away. Fish go for the easiest kill.


----------



## iNfecTion

94NDTA said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's :laugh:
[/quote]
....

really?









Why don't you guys try fishing for these fish? Seems like it would be easier than netting them.
[/quote]
Theres an abuncance of bait fish there...tehy wont be able to find out bait in the swarm of fish
[/quote]

Your joking right?

Do you fish often?

The reason bait on a line gets eaten most often is because it can't swim away. Fish go for the easiest kill.
[/quote]

You dont understand....this place id packed full of fish everythings and easy emal in there, u can put ur hand in and catch fish


----------



## "qickshot"

make sude you take lots of pics when you get some


----------



## rocker

iNfecTion said:


> I think I am heading out next Saturday at 6am. Mike, if you want to come, let me know. I know it's early, but it's when the fish are out looking for food.


How ya gonna see any channa at 6 am?
[/quote]

NVG's :laugh:
[/quote]
....

really?









Why don't you guys try fishing for these fish? Seems like it would be easier than netting them.
[/quote]
Theres an abuncance of bait fish there...tehy wont be able to find out bait in the swarm of fish
[/quote]

Your joking right?

Do you fish often?

The reason bait on a line gets eaten most often is because it can't swim away. Fish go for the easiest kill.
[/quote]

You dont understand....this place id packed full of fish everythings and easy emal in there, u can put ur hand in and catch fish
[/quote]
O noobs what am i ever gonna do. The reason y theres so mcuh is beacause theres a trans dimensional water gateway that had been formed by the 10 000 alignment of aste x and jedo9 which cause a break in the space time continum andtransports snakeheads to a special recall point where they can contact thier masters using a sonic waves by using the alien allow found in the soil which acts as a reflecte rin which then thier superiors will advance and army of snakeheads towards our lakes.








id like to come but i live 5 hours away


----------



## Xenon

iNfecTion said:


> You dont understand....this place id packed full of fish everythings and easy emal in there, u can put ur hand in and catch fish


Yeah I didnt believe it either. I am no fisherman but its just this small little stream and with one throw of the casting net we caught literally 20 pounds of fish.... a ball about 2 times the size of a basketball. It was ridiculous.


----------



## mylesc99

Have safe trip to the UK, Xenon...


----------



## Clay

Mike, if you want, I am going to go at 7-8am or so....
I picked up a cast net last night.


----------



## Xenon

Clay said:


> Mike, if you want, I am going to go at 7-8am or so....
> I picked up a cast net last night.


damn you clay, I wanna go but Im afraid I wouldnt be able to stay long. Maybe Ill go for like an hour or 2.... Ill call you.


----------



## Clay

I don't plan on staying too long either. I'll either get some quickly or I won't.


----------



## Xenon

Clay said:


> I don't plan on staying too long either. I'll either get some quickly or I won't.


im there.


----------



## iNfecTion

Clay said:


> Mike, if you want, I am going to go at 7-8am or so....
> I picked up a cast net last night.


And will you be using those no existant casting skills of your clay???
Well if you guys decide to go give me a call


----------



## Xenon

iNfecTion said:


> Mike, if you want, I am going to go at 7-8am or so....
> I picked up a cast net last night.


And will you be using those no existant casting skills of your clay???
Well if you guys decide to go give me a call
[/quote]

Its not that hard to cast a casting net. Plus I recieved word they are still down there, caught with just a simple net.


----------



## Clay

Heh, I am practicing already, Thai!


----------



## Clay

I am using this method and it's working out great.
http://www.ausfish.com.au/castnet/


----------



## mylesc99

Thanx for the info...


----------



## iNfecTion

OK I saw more in the potomac on thursday! So ahh yeah guess ima try my luck again, anyone close wanna do some fishing? Even if the SH dont bite the bass sure as hell will!


----------



## oscared15

you brought a thread this old back up again?


----------



## Gumby

boba fett said:


> you brought a thread this old back up again?


There's still snakeheads in the river, why not?


----------



## oscared15

yeah sure i guess, post on if you want


----------



## bmpower007

Man I wish I lived near you guys.


----------



## iNfecTion

yeah was in a friends backyard pacticing my bow shooting skills and I walked along the dock to retrieve an arrow and low and behold....there was a 13"er just chilling at the surface....


----------



## Sheppard

So your going to ship one to me right?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

kill those bastards man


----------



## acestro

That's a shame that they're persisting. I'd be there to catch some if it weren't so far away.


----------



## [email protected]°

YAY!! the SH's are back!!

I now live in south eastern PA even closer to yous guys..

We should plan a collecting meet!?!


----------



## Xenon

Awesome man! Hit me up on AIM and we will go back!


----------



## iNfecTion

we should plan collecting/good ole fishing trip man! We should get a bunch of us to go this time, and we wont just look in that dinky creek we'll goe all around the area!


----------



## TurdBurglar

yeah guys, I'm going to try to make it down there this weekend. if anybody's going just pm me


----------



## Zappa

i know i'ma gnub here but i live in ohio and i could definately get down that way. you guys going out again? not till next year probably right? winter is getting close


----------



## luciferzone

Zappa said:


> i know i'ma gnub here but i live in ohio and i could definately get down that way. you guys going out again? not till next year probably right? winter is getting close


those guys made that look easy throwing those cast nets,but I tell ya what
throwing a big net like those 6 footers will tire ya out quick.
what i wanna know is more about snake heads.do ya eat em or keep 
um in your tank?


----------



## Radioactive fish

wow







nice catch


----------



## black_piranha

ohhh man, did u guys have ne luck?


----------



## LouDiB

Can we set up a trip??...I'm In S jersey


----------



## na_cheers

yeah, Channa argus!, i havent seen any live specimen yet...guys, any luck? post some pics soon


----------



## black_piranha

if theres goin to be a trip ne time soon. someone please pm me.


----------



## fishsnakescars

makes me wanna fly out there just to bring some back with me


----------



## RGS38

lots of fish.......


----------



## PygoPower

sccavee said:


> Photoshop.



















j/k but that is absurd, anyone can tell those photos are real, come on dude.


----------



## Apex Predator

damn i wish i could grab a net and catch a gang of snakeheads next to my house. that would be dope. if i were you i'd keep some.


----------



## Juntau

What's the update? Any pics from recent trip?


----------



## iNfecTion

Ok so since it pretty much winter now, once spring or summer comes around we'll set up a trip. They're still pretty prolific in my friends backyard.
Email me at [email protected] or message me and we'll get this planned guys


----------



## Ramsus

I just moved to Norfolk, Virginia and this is very interesting. Let me know when and where and I'll see if I can't make it.

I don't have a tank out here yet but I'd like to at least go along if I don't have one by then.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i notice alot of responses to people wanting to go get soem to keep them etc. this is where the problem starts and why you are able to go out and catch these things like he is. they are an invasive species and should be killed not kept. cut off the heads and beach them for animals to scavenge. if everyone who wants one takes one back to where they live and someday it gets too big and because you have grown so fond of it being a pet you dont want to kill it and they are illegal to trade in etc do you have the heart to kill your pet? because this is where the trend started and the more people keep them and spread them around the more screwed the ecosystem will get by these fish eatting all the native species.

if you want a cool pet there are many more to choose from that arent going to take over the ecosystem in your area.

i support people going out to fish for them and infact i think the more people the better........... its just when you do catch one i wish people would kill it and not let it survive or throw it back, eat it ,mount it,butcher it, feed it to animals i dont care but dont let it go alive or transport it.

i think a great idea would be to host a tournament in the areas where these fish are starting to move in heavily to. and the way the tournament is run the winner with the highest AMOUNT of fish not the biggest or the most weight per 5 fish......... but the most snakeheads brought back to the "weight in" is the winner then all the fish are properly disposed of.


----------



## Ramsus

Well they're already in Virginia and I don't even have a tank anyways. I'd most likely just catch a few to eat.

Anybody ever eaten these? Are they any good?


----------



## na_cheers

Ramsus said:


> Well they're already in Virginia and I don't even have a tank anyways. I'd most likely just catch a few to eat.
> 
> Anybody ever eaten these? Are they any good?


yup, there delicious! with the right technique to cook of course.


----------



## chasingtime

cant see the pics. how do i view them?


----------



## face2006

man this thing is old.....lol


----------



## crazygn

sounds fun, let get some more pictures up or just the old ones .


----------



## busyboy21

anyone interested in make a trip to the river? itching to go fishing!


----------



## iNfecTion

Here are some recent catches from this week





















That big one was 8lbs!
Caught on line and reel


----------



## Brucki

Beautiful fish !!!

The stripes of the second one are awsome.

Brucki


----------



## crazygn

man your lucky, i'd love to have a small one for my tank, crazy fish


----------



## bigd00d00

wow..this thread has been going for a while. But yeah..once summer comes around.. im def going fishing for them.


----------



## bigred

man i wish i could get two for my 150 gal... that is just sitting here


----------



## Guerillah

Awesome fish, I wish I could get one.. oh well.


----------



## notaverage

Civic Disobedience said:


> yeah you guys need to get your raunchy asses to my neck of the woods and come collecting with me


If you plan to go out on Saturday let me know asap... I'm about 4 hours away and will plan the trip...

If anyone else From NJ, or points in between wants to ride down with me, let me know!!
[/quote]
Didnt realize how old this thread was.


----------



## khmerboiRED

pics aren't working..

nvm now they are. sorry


----------



## ballistic

ive caught many in wisconsin....


----------

